# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El colmo de los colmos de Cerdá y Ciscar con las desaladoras

## NoRegistrado

Después de tener que comerse sus palabras con todas las mentiras que han vertido sobre las desaladoras, ahora tienen que echar para atrás. Pero aún así, ahora quieren que, en contra de lo que dice la DMA, seamos todos los españoles los que subvencionemos su recibo de agua desalada, igual que ocurre (aunque de otra manera) con el agua trasvasada. Atentos al texto:



> El déficit estructural del Segura sigue siendo el mismo y solo hay una solución para las desalinizadoras: hacerlas útiles. Sobre esto existe unanimidad; el problema es cómo se coloca en el mercado un agua más cara. *Sobre la mesa del Ministerio está en estudio la aplicación de una tasa nacional que paguen todos los usuarios, desde Orense a Almería. Un canon simbólico que permita abaratar el precio final de cada metro cúbico de agua desalinizada; como si fuera el recibo de la luz o del gas*. El Ministerio y los gobiernos autonómicos buscan la fórmula para poder llevarlo a la práctica.


http://blogs.laverdad.es/buitrago/20...a-a-bocajarro/

Os recomiendo leer el artículo entero, sobre todo el apartado de como Tejerina, la sustituta de Cañete, le dice a Federico Ramos que se apoye en Ciscar y Cerdá, Respectivos consejeros de Valencia y Murcia. Y los cálculos electorales para sacar adelante sus proyectos maquiavélicos y trasnochados.
¿Es que tiene que mandar en el Ministerio Valencia y Murcia? esto es el acabose de los despropósitos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (16-sep-2014)

----------

